# Summerville farm outskirts of Stockton October 08



## dave (Oct 12, 2008)

Read about this old farm in the Stockton and Darlington Times last week in that the owner although since moved out some time ago was getting bills from the water company as the water hadnt been switched off despite her telling them on numerous occasions cutting a long story short the water has now been turned off and she will be getting a credit. I had to take a look though it was very badly trashed though a fair bit to see.





































Shame that yet another farm has gone to rack and ruin hopefully some of the buildings can be saved or renovated.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 12, 2008)

Interesting looking farm. Love those arches and really like the last but one photo and the one with all the fruit boxes. Nice find.


----------



## missfish (Oct 13, 2008)

Done a few photoshoots here as its just up the road from me, aint bothered doing a report on it mind with it being such a small site. Didnt find that stove? Is that in the "other" side of the farmhouse? Was tempted to squeeze through the small hole in the wall to have a nosey but didnt have a very good torch with me so didnt bother.

Yeah the running water was a bit creepy when I first heard it. Not what you'd expect from a very empty farm!


----------



## Neosea (Oct 13, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Interesting looking farm. Love those arches. Nice find.



Those arches give it a 'just waiting' feel.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 13, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Those arches give it a 'just waiting' feel.



I didn't realise it until you said it, but that's the perfect description.


----------



## festcu (Oct 13, 2008)

Pass this every day on the way to work, but not had a nosey round. The one I want to look in is the manor house further up the 177


----------



## dave (Oct 14, 2008)

That stove is in the main farmhouse facing the other buildings its badly trashed in there and didnt even try the stairs as they were burned out halfway up. Were is this other house further up the A177 i must have missed that.


----------



## missfish (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm confused I've been in the farmhouse a few times and not seen the stove! Have been upstairs too so the burning out of those must have been a recent thing.

I think I'm going to have to go again. Last time I was there though it was crawling with chav kids and getting rid of them wasnt very easy.

Manor house on the 177 ey? Only other thing I've noticed along there is a farmhouse but the farm is active.


----------



## festcu (Oct 14, 2008)

missfish said:


> Manor house on the 177 ey? Only other thing I've noticed along there is a farmhouse but the farm is active.



That'll be it - I've just been going off maps and suchlike and it seems to be Layton House (and the farm seems to be Layton House Farm). I just sort of assumed it was a manor house type of thing


----------



## missfish (Oct 14, 2008)

Theres a few farmhouses just off the A689 - used them for shoots too as theyre not massive so not much of an explore. Worth popping in if your on your way home from work though. Theres also a chapel nearby I think I remember seeing a report by Poolie Girl, looked quite empty but nice and serene all the same.

Just watch where you park your car, Wynyard security like to be nosey.


----------



## festcu (Oct 14, 2008)

missfish said:


> Just watch where you park your car, Wynyard security like to be nosey.



They'd love my car, my daily drivers tend to have a certain "ambience", I've had more than one "police aware" sign put on them, and had to rescue one from a pound


----------



## missfish (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL - good disguise I guess?!


----------

